# Best TV for around $500?



## sgtcorpse (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello all, as my title states I'm looking for a new TV. My tuber finally wemt kaput and well it's probably time to upgrade anyways. So I've come here. I'm no good at figuring out whats the best so I'm hoping you all can help!

What i'm looking for is a TV that is:
- under $500 (I can go maybe 600 at most if need be)
- 32"-40" 
- good quality (obviously)
- something that will look decent if I want to hook my pc/360 up to it
- I've heard 1080p is good so I guess that, (unless you guys suggest otherwise)

That's it I think. Doesn't have to be name brand as long as its not some brand that'll break down within a few weeks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

How will it be used? What inputs are needed?

Hit the local stores and see what looks good to you. Samsung and Hitachi have good models.


----------



## sgtcorpse (Apr 7, 2009)

Dogg said:


> How will it be used? What inputs are needed?
> 
> Hit the local stores and see what looks good to you. Samsung and Hitachi have good models.


It's gonna be used 90% of the time just for basic TV viewing. Inputs don't matter, I suppose just an hdmi and then the basic avi ones.

I have been looking around walmart, vizios seem to be the cheapest, I have a vizio in the household already but have had it repaired already within the two years we had it.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

I think I'd skip Vizio. Samsung and Panasonic are good.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You get what you pay for.

And just for clarification, inputs would be in regards to two things:

1) the type and number inputs needed. Get the type and number that you need NOW, and allow 1 or 2 extra for future upgrades (for new hardware, this would be HDMI ports).

2) in addition to the type, would be the source hardware. I bring this up as many people have the misconception that buying an "HDTV" with "1080P", means they are now watching "HDTV" all the time. There are two types of broadcasts, the SD (Standard Definition) and HD (High Definition). So to take advantage of the new TV and actually watch "HD", you need to use an HD source. This would be a HD cable box, DirecTV HD, Dish HD, etc. package. The standard packages are only SD. I bring all of this up as it's a waste of time shopping around for the "best" 1080P TV if you are only going to use a SD source. 

Also, in regards to inputs, there isn't a "basic avi" input.

TV spec inputs (from lowest to highest quality): composite (yellow RCA), COAX, S-Video, component (red/green/blue RCA), DVI & HDMI

For HD signals: component, DVI, and HDMI


----------



## sgtcorpse (Apr 7, 2009)

Dogg said:


> You get what you pay for.
> 
> And just for clarification, inputs would be in regards to two things:
> 
> ...



I know, I was simply saying I had a vizio, its not good so I want to stay away from it. I'm not THAT incompetent. I stated that I would be watching in SD but want the HD 1080p for when I watch movie and/or use it for my pc.

1) Right. I don't use dvd players and the such. I either use my 360 or my pc. (rare occasions)

2) I believe the standard connections a 360 uses (provided your not using the HDMI cable) is an AVI connection, am I wrong? The only reason I'd want HDMI ports would be for my pc. Either way I get what you're saying, thanks.


----------



## sgtcorpse (Apr 7, 2009)

bruiser said:


> I think I'd skip Vizio. Samsung and Panasonic are good.


Thanks, I think Samsung is what I'm gonna shoot for. I saw a decent looking one at walmart for a couple hundered.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Wasn't trying to imply that you are incompetent. Just trying to get and provide as much information as possible.

New high resolution TVs are great in that they can provide such a clear and high definition image (with a proper HD source). However, when fed an SD signal, all of that quality makes the image look worse, more often than not. It's not actually worse, you just have to get used to it. I've said all of this again, to emphasize that you will NOT be watching any TV or movies in "HD" unless you use HD source material. While DVD is technically HD (480P), the resolution is 640x480.

Xbox outputs are HDMI or the A/V cable, which contains a yellow RCA (composite video = 320x240 resolution) and red/white RCA for stereo audio.

AVI is a computer video file extension.


----------

